# Your Body Art Stories



## shortnerdy

I was inspired by cindersmokes thread. As we are all friends/family here, I was curious about everyones body art if you have any? Pics (appropriate of course) would be great. Why did you get what you got? Any meaning/symbolisim? Where is it located?

I have 4 tattoos myself and just ears pierced.

1)Kanjii meaning truth on my right shoulderblade. Cliche but speaks for itself.

2) Butterfly on left ankle. Mum and I got twin butterflies soon after she was diagnosed with cancer (hers was treatable thank god) represents hope and change

3) Star Wars rebel alliance insignia on the back of my neck. Used to identify myself as a nerd to other nerds 

4) My Union Jack pawprint on my right wrist: Def Leppard tribute. Amazing music plus a ressiant band whom has overcome so much and shows what is possible if you work hard and believe in yourself. *pic attached*

Please share you tattoos/piercing etc stories and pix.


----------



## NoDivision

I have 3 tattoos at the moment, many more planned. Lesse...

My first - got on my 18th birthday. It's a song title/album title/quote from my favorite band, Hot Water Music. And, as you can see, my username XD It's a thought to live my life by! I still love this tattoo, but as I got it so small, it's probably going to get covered up with a bigger, better, full back piece someday.









my second (and third, and forth, technically. I got it as an outline first, which ended up wonky, then later decided I wanted some color added, and then finally added the banner, so, three tries XD) Anywho - Fluer De Lis in for Louisville, the city I call home. And the banner is for a friend of mine who passed away. It's on my side, above my hip. 









Third and best and FAVORITE <3 A quill pen, because I'm a writer. No more complicated than that. It's on my shoulder/chestish. Starts at the top of my shoulder and comes down below my collar bone.


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile

I don't have any tattoos. But I have two holes in each ear, my tongue and belly button pierced. 
These are the tattoos I want, but I'm kinda chicken. lol 
I was thinking a hedgehog on my ankle. But I don't know if I want something like a portrait or not. 
I want a locket on my ring finger.
And maybe a devil and angel on each side of my hip. 

The last two are maybes. xP


----------



## Lilysmommy

I don't have any tattoos yet...But thought I'd share my planned tattoo ideas!

1. The first I've had planned for two years now. "No Day But Today", probably going to be on my ankle. It's kind of the catchphrase of the musical RENT, which is the first musical I fell head over heels in love with, and is still my favorite. The phrase has even more meaning to me because in November 2009, I lost a very good friend of mine in a car accident, he was only 19 years old. He was absolutely amazing, and was also a big RENT fan. This tattoo will be in memory of him, and to always remember to "Forget regret, or life is yours to miss".

2. Another musical quote! "The price of love is loss, but still we pay; we love anyway." This one's from the musical Next to Normal, a relatively new musical. I also quickly fell in love with this one, and it's my second favorite, right behind RENT. I started falling in love with N2N this past winter, and I think the music has really helped me with dealing with losing my mom in December. So this tattoo will also make me think of her. I think this one will probably also go on my ankle, the opposite one from the RENT tattoo. Then again, this depends on how much the RENT tattoo ends up hurting! :lol: 

3. A small circle on my back shoulder blade that includes a cat paw print, a small feather, a tiny hedgehog, and a small horse shoe. This one, obviously, represents animals, and some of my absolute favorite kinds of animals. Might do a small heart in the middle of the circle, I'm not really sure. This one is still in the works!

4. An open book, because since the moment I could read, I have been a diehard bookworm. I own over 800 books at the moment, and am hoping to make it to over 1000 by the time I'm 25 (four years to go!). Animals and books are two of the big things that I feel define who I am.  Not sure where this one is going to go though.


----------



## ProjectParanoia

The quill is absolutely beautiful. I think I'm going to have love birds on the back of my neck when I get a little older and a little extra cash. I'll also probably end up with a memorial tattoo for my dog when he goes, and Delia, too. Buddy is turning fifteen soon, and I know he's not going to live forever. I'm going to find something that represents him.

Lilysmommy, I think we'd get along so well. We seem to have the exact same interests XD (and my doggy is named Lily <3)


----------



## sayhedgehog

I have three ear piercings in each ear (firsts stretched to 1/2", 12g seconds and both conches), also my nipples, septum and a vertical labret.

I have six tattoos in total (two of them hedgehogs!) and am currently working on my half sleeve. I don't have photos of them all, but here's some of the ones I have.









On my left wrist.









On my right arm. The text says "Remember, love is." and is in my own handwriting. The red ribbon is for HIV/AIDS awareness. My parents died of AIDS in the 90s and I was born positive.









This cat face (it is in color) was one of my first tattoos and was for my cat Hera, a beautiful calico.









This was taken after the second session on my half sleeve. I still have about 2 more sessions to go to put in the color and finish it. It's based off my favorite painting called Eternal Embrace by Scott Saw.


















I plan to eventually combine it all into an entire sleeve. I love tattoos.


----------



## panda

Pretty neat tats  
so far i only have one, three birds on my left hip, got it when i was 18 by a not so great artist and had a few corrections made to it since but its in need of a touch up and for a while now i have been trying to think of something to add to it but cant figure out what. & of course have plans for more tattoos :roll: 
ignore the glare from the flash that my camera made predominately on the middle one, i just couldnt get a picture without the glare and gave up lol. :roll:


----------



## shortnerdy

I'm glad I made this thread!! Love seeing and reading your stories even for planned inks. Some awesome ideas! Believe me when you plan a tattoo for years and finally get it its worth it, Been planning that def leppard tattoo since I was 15!

The Hedgie sleeve is adorable btw!


----------



## infamousrenie

I don't have any tattoos, but I'm going to get one this winter!

I want a yellow rose on my foot with the stem and leaves kind of wrapping around my ankle. On the leaves, I'll have the names of my Grandaddy, Nana, Papa, and my mother in law, who have all passed away. I'm super excited to get it!


----------



## lehaley

I only have 1 tattoo, but I've debated about getting another on my ankle. I just haven't found a design that I am passionate about getting.










My tattoo is a four-leaf clover on my left shoulder blade. Sorry for the not so great picture. It's kinda tough to take a decent picture of your own back! I had wanted a four-leaf clover tattoo for years, partially because of my Irish heritage and also because I like that each of the four leaves stands for something (hope, faith, love and luck-- not to be confused with the three-leaf shamrock which represents the holy trinity). I ended up getting this done for an 18th birthday present to myself a few years ago and I still love it.


----------



## CinderSmoke

Well.... I'm honored that i inspired someone to start a thread!  
I have three tattoos total:
The frog on my neck, which is in honor of my Dad (RIP). He love all creatures and tried to always avoid frogs and toads when mowing..... they are special creatures, as they can freeze and then come back to life in the spring.
The fantasy hummingbird on my lower back is in honor of my Mom (RIP). She loved hummingbirds especially, and was always so supportive of me (hense the tat being on my back).








My other tattoo i don't have a pic of yet, but it is a panther which has "ripped" through my skin (upper chest are) and is holding a rose. It symbolizes my inner self. Strong, secretive yet loving......

I want one more tat..... a smallish dragon with his tail piercing a heart. That would be for my hubby.......


----------



## megums75

The butterfly is for my best friend Tommy that passed away 2 yrs ago in Jan. He was 28 and had a heart attack. I was sitting on my porch and a real butterfly landed on my shoulder in that spot so I took a pic and posted it on facebook. I had been thinking about him that day and really missing him. A girl responded to the picture saying it was a someone who passed, stopping by to say hello. Needless to say I was hysterical and the next day, I got the tattoo. ( also my son on the way..  will take his name )









My heart on the wrist is for my mother and two little sisters. (we all got it in different spots and colors )









My flowers are for my lucky 7.. down my left shoulder

I also have one on the back of my neck ..a purple rose, My lower back .. a butterfly in smoke, and from under my arm pit to the middle of my thigh .. I have a huge flower scene with stars, swirls and lilies, and a lady bug on my hip.
( I have pictures of these ones but they dont have meanings and the big one you can see body parts not appropriate lol


----------



## JLF1995

I don't have one yet, but I am planing for two of them. One of coarse a hedgehog and a music note. Obsessed in Music and Prickly friends.


----------



## shortnerdy

Wow! Beautiful everyone!! Keep em coming I enjoy the strories and the photos. Everyones story is awesome!


----------



## panda

i just have to say the butterfly story is amazing! gave me chills.

amazing tattoos everyone.  i love tat stories!

also noticed tinypic didnt keep up my picture :roll: .. so here's me trying a different method, sorry for double posting.. for those who didnt see it before, i got this tattoo when i was 18 & had it touched up about a year ago.... the 3 people i hold most dear to me, whether they are near or far, are always right at my side now, through hard times and good times... 3 also being my lucky number.


----------



## Holly.Kinz

I have my ears pierced twice the first set of holes are spaced to an 8. My tongue, my conch (right ear), my anti tragus (right ear) my cartlidge pierced (left ear) and my nose.

Tattoos: My first tattoo was a birthday gift from my parents when I turned sixteen. I got a swallow flying with a musical note in its mouth and thats on my stomach on my left side just below my rib cage. ~Dec 2006

My second tattoo was two basic paw prints going up my right leg. I couldn't afford the other two paw prints :? I got this one when I turned eighteen on the day of my birthday, happy birthday to me lol. ~Dec 2008

My third tattoo is an ankle braclet that has some of my pets name that I've had and passed away and some names of my pets that are still alive. The tattoo goes all away around, that was a killer for me! I have on it, Kassie (dog still alive), Nova (cat shes alive too) , Spike (my Jap fighting fish that passed away) , Spinner (my first hampster who passed away at a very old age for a hampster) but inbetween Nova and Spike I have a pink bow which is cute. ~ Aug 2010

My fourth tattoo I have my second hampsters name who I got shortly after Spinners passing, His name was Flash. I got his name on the arch of my right foot with a blue lighting bolt just off to the side of his name. He sadly passed away three weeks ago and I miss him a lot. I was very close to Flashy. ~ May 2011

My Fifth tattoo is on my left forearm its cherryblossoms with swirls this tattoo is for my mother. I'm very close to my mom, were best friends and I love her dearly and shes been there for me when I was going through surgerys and hardtimes. The reason why for the cherryblossoms is because she had some on her ankel and its her favorite type of flower. ~ May 2011

My sixth tattoo is on my right forearm and its a vintage lipstick. I got this because I'm a professional freelance makeup artist and makeup is a second passion of mine.Animals come first! I get a lot of compliments on it and its pretty unique. ~ June 2011

Soon to be my seventh tattoo will be going on my right arm just above the lipstick it'll be a makeup palette, I'm slowly working on a sleeve. I'm planning on getting this one actually in two weeks. I have so many other ideas, I'm already considering getting Stitch tattooed on me. I'll probably have a billion tattoos by the time I get married! Sorry I can't post every photo of my tattoos <3

I'm a tattoo addict <3 *facepalm*


----------



## Sar-uh

Great ink, everyone! I love seeing other people's beautiful body art.

I don't really have a good picture of the tat on my back, but I included the best that I could find. It's a simple abstract butterfly design.

The piece on my arm was inspired by "Byzantine Blonde" by Alphonse Mucha. He was an Art Nouveau printmaker.

I have an industrial piercing, and my earlobes pierced. Tadaa!


----------



## Lilysmommy

The one on your arm is really pretty, and I LOVE your hair! Someday I want to dye my hair that same shade of blue, even if I only keep it that way for a day or a week. :lol:


----------



## sweetergrrrl

Neat thread! 

I am a tattoo addict also, but I have had to stop due to complaints from my bf and family. I do have a few that I still really want to get, but it will have to wait. 
I have 5 currently. My first is a frog on the side of my right hip and my least favorite, I want to maybe get it touched up one day so the coloring looks like I want it too. I collect frog figurines and have everything from a frog shaped tape dispenser to a bra and panty set! frogs EVERYWHERE.. It all started with the movie "Oh Brother, Where Art Thou?" and the "Pete! Pete! We thought you was a TOAD!" 

On the front of my left hip I have a yellow rubber ducky with 2 cattails and a dragonfly. I have always been a swimmer and I love the outdoors. 

My left ankle has a butterfly that a friend drew for me, it is all swirly and feminine and there is a sweet pea vine that wraps around the front of my ankle. The sweet pea flower represents "Thanks for the great times" and I got it a little after I moved away from home. 

I have two butterflies on the back of my right shoulder, they were a gift and they are super feminine too with lots of color. 

My favorite though is a Girl Scout tattoo on the inside of my left wrist and it is my most recent. I had it specially drawn and the color mixed to match the Girl Scout green perfectly. I have been and currently still am a registered member of the GS. 15 years and going. The orginization has given me so many oppurtunities and it was the most time I got to spend with my mother while I was growing up as she worked ALL the time. She is also still involved. Just started a new Daisy troop this past year!


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie

I've got my bellybutton pierced, and I'm hoping to get my tongue pierced for my birthday in Jan. I have a single blue lotus flower on my left hip. For me it symbolizes purity and peace of the mind, body, and soul. For my next tattoo I want a thread of music notes swirling around my ankle to express my love of music; its always been a big part of how I express myself. I also intend to get another matching lotus on my right hip that will connect the two with a vine with a yin yang in the center. Another piece will be a butterfly on my chest over my heart with the wings made from the names of my mother, brother, father, and love of my life who is also my best friend. The ones I couldn't live without. As a memento of all the pets I've had, I want to get a set of paw prints going up my shoulder blades. A dog paw, a cats, and a hedgies in order of size with the smallest being up high. Then eventually I want to get a small piece in Latin that says "Knowing love brings forth true strength". For my final piece, it will be 6 small parrots to symbolize my beloved grandparents. Seems like a lot I know :lol: But you know what they say, "It takes a lifetime to pick your first tattoo, and only a second to pick your next"


----------



## Pooki3

I have a grim reaper doll on a heart with the words "reaper of my heart" underneath it. My brother had a reaper sitting on a dragon on his arm and when I was little I talked to it and the grim reaper became my imaginary friend and I made a doll of it when I was 13. My brother died when I was 8 so its like a commemorative for him 








heres the doll









I got two more to go for my other dolls


----------

